# Mbuna with Peacocks/Haps



## r3464n (Apr 17, 2018)

I currently have 5 Yellow Lab (Labidochromis caeruleus) in a 75 g that always hide on the rocks, I know you shouldnt put them with Peacocks or Haps but I did have a friend who had a success in it so I tried to do it aswell. All same size 1.5 to 2 inches of 5 of each Sulfur Head Peacock and Dragons Blood Peacock total of 15 cichlids.

Instantly the tank became active and even the Yellow Lab are not so skittish and afraid. Plus the color of are all popping! They seem to get along fine no aggression or chasing.

Anyone had a success on doing this? Any future advise once grow?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes, labs are one of the few mbuna that work with haps and peacocks.


----------



## TheMick (Jan 24, 2018)

I am keeping Yellow Labs with my Peacocks. They have been great together. I will actually be adding some other Mbuna in the not too distant future. Opinions will vary, and everyone is entitled to theirs, but there are many people that have had success keeping Mbuna and Peacocks together. Generally ensuring the Peacocks are of larger size than the Mbuna (not grow to size but starting size) tends to keep them on equal footing. Also targeting Mbuna that aren't known for being super aggressive helps from my experience. I'd say just be careful in your choices and have a plan of what to do if it doesn't work out is all.


----------



## r3464n (Apr 17, 2018)

Any mbuna species you had success with that you guys can advise to add? I am actually looking for a specie that I can add with a strong blue coloration. Like johanni but I heard this guys are not advisable to be added with haps/peacocks


----------



## TheMick (Jan 24, 2018)

I've seen Elongatus Chewere and Saulosi do well with Peacocks in multiple tanks. I'm going to try Maingano in my tank, which are really similar looking to the Johanni but typically a bit less aggressive (from what I've seen). My local LFS has done the Maingano with success before. It can obviously depend on individual fish and tank setups but in my experience is very doable as long as one approaches it correctly.


----------



## r3464n (Apr 17, 2018)

TheMick said:


> I've seen Elongatus Chewere and Saulosi do well with Peacocks in multiple tanks. I'm going to try Maingano in my tank, which are really similar looking to the Johanni but typically a bit less aggressive (from what I've seen). My local LFS has done the Maingano with success before. It can obviously depend on individual fish and tank setups but in my experience is very doable as long as one approaches it correctly.


As of the moment my choices that are also available in my LFS are:

1. Johanni - Color that I like, but maybe wont work because of its aggressive behavior
2. Yellow Tail Acei - Nice color heard alot of good reviews
3. Blue Ahli - Same as above

Will update you soon once I added some stock. Thanks for the feed back though.


----------



## TheMick (Jan 24, 2018)

No problem at all. I bet you'd be fine with the Acei. They don't tend to be super high on the aggression levels. Looking forward to hear how it works for you.


----------



## r3464n (Apr 17, 2018)

TheMick said:


> No problem at all. I bet you'd be fine with the Acei. They don't tend to be super high on the aggression levels. Looking forward to hear how it works for you.


Can this stocking work?

5 Yellow Lab
5 Yellow Tail Acei
5 Sulfur Head Peacock
5 Blue Ahli Peacock
5 Dragons Blood Peacock

Total of 25 fishes: 10 mbuna and 15 peacocks all same size


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would expect the sulfur head to be least dominant and least colorful. Also the peacocks will crossbreed.

Is the Ahli really a hap? Sciaenochromis fryeri?


----------



## r3464n (Apr 17, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> I would expect the sulfur head to be least dominant and least colorful. Also the peacocks will crossbreed.
> 
> Is the Ahli really a hap? Sciaenochromis fryeri?


Since I figured out that that sulfur head will crossbreed so I brought it back to my LPS in exchange for more Yellow Lab and Strawberry Peacock, my currect stock is 7 Yellow Lab and 7 s Strawberry Peacock, now what I am looking for is either any blue fish that I could add. Yellow Tail Acei and Blue Ahli are my current candidate, I like the color of Electric Blue Johannii but I heard that they are very aggressive.


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

r3464n said:


> Any mbuna species you had success with that you guys can advise to add? I am actually looking for a specie that I can add with a strong blue coloration. Like johanni but I heard this guys are not advisable to be added with haps/peacocks


I have had peacocks with very aggressive mbuna fish before. You CAN put any in, in theory. It will just be more work and management depending on how aggressive they are and how wimpy the peacock.

I'd say it works a lot better to think of adding some peacocks to an mbuna tank rather than the other way around. If you drop a couple aggressive mbuna into a peacock tank then it will be a giant disaster. If you drop some peacocks into an mbuna tank where the fish have lots of other mbuna to play around with then they will probably be OK, though don't expect them to be too happy in there they will probably stay near the top water. Some of the peacocks can hold their own though.


----------



## r3464n (Apr 17, 2018)

Cyphro said:


> r3464n said:
> 
> 
> > Any mbuna species you had success with that you guys can advise to add? I am actually looking for a specie that I can add with a strong blue coloration. Like johanni but I heard this guys are not advisable to be added with haps/peacocks
> ...


I am still not sure on the future of this tank. Initially I have 5 Yellow Lab always hiding then I add 5 Sulfur head and 4 Strawberry Peacock and things just change, everyone is out free swimming no aggression, but I dont really like the color of the 5 Sulfur head that I bought so I return it to my LPS in exchange of 3 Strawberry and 2 more Yellow lab. Now the tank is Yellow and Pinkish cichlids.

This are my checklist though in the next couple of weeks:
1. Change gravel to sand
2. Add more rocks
3. Add more mechanical/biological filter
4. Change water pump (from 2400 lt/hr to 4000 lt/h)
5. Add more mbuna cichlids

I will go with 7 Yellow tail Acei and probably 7 Electric Blue Johannii, hopefully it will work with my current 7 Strawberry Peacocks if not sadly I will re home the peacocks and make the tank a pure mbuna tank.


----------



## r3464n (Apr 17, 2018)

Couple of changes done.

Change gravel to sand
Added more rocks

Currently cycling for a while, tank a little cloudy atm. I think im already good with this setup just need to change to a stronger filter


----------



## r3464n (Apr 17, 2018)

All up running again. Sand for cichlids i think is the best!


----------



## TheMick (Jan 24, 2018)

Tank looks like it's coming along very well!


----------



## tlojak1107 (May 28, 2018)

You never know what your going to get with these fish. I had a albino sunshine peacock bully my Eureka Jake peacock until it died. I would have rather lost the albino. I had to remove the albino, he stressed out my yellow blaze also. He wont be going back into that tank ever.


----------



## angela_snyder (May 28, 2018)

r3464n said:


> All up running again. Sand for cichlids i think is the best!


wao its look good :fish:


----------

